# What Did You Read in November, 2008



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

What books did you read in November, 2008. It might be interesting to see what folks have been reading. On or off the Kindle.

1. Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick (Kindle)
2. The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time by Mark Haddon (Book Group)
3. In the Woods by Tana French (Kindle)
4. Death With Interruptions by José Saramago (Translated from the Portuguese)
5. Beware by Richard Laymon (Kindle)
6. March Violets by Philip Kerr
7. The White Tiger by Avavind Adiga (Kindle)
8. Consider Phlebas by Iain M. Banks
9. Six Bad Things by Charlie Hutson (Kindle)
10. Covenant by John Everson (Kindle)
11. Green Mars by Kim Stanley Robinson (Unabridged Audio)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I didn't get to read as much as I would have liked. Maybe if I spent less time on the computer reading and posting on KindleBoards and Facebook, I would get further along! All other reading was done only on my Kindle.

1. Leslie's FAQ
2. Morning and Evening Daily Readings
3. My bible
4. The Princess Bride by William Goldman
5. The Color of Magic by Terry Prachett
6. More samples than you can shake a stick at by a whole bunch of authors I never read!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Starting with November 14th when I received my Kindle, I've read:

1. Ring of Hell by Matthew Randazzo V (more like Formatting of Hell)
2. The Great Movies by Roger Ebert (I haven't read everything yet, but it's not really the kind of book made for reading in order)
3. The Amazon Kindle FAQ by Leslie H. Nicoll, Joshua Tallent, and DeLancey Nicoll (great stuff)
4. Hearing Aid by David Langford (see my review here)
5. Marley and Me by John Grogan (fantastic)
6. Suite 606 by J.D. Robb, Mary Blayney, Ruth Ryan Langan, and Mary Kay McComas (loved it)
7. Beware by Richard Laymon (pretty decent, but there are a couple of formatting glitches)
8. Salvation in Death by J.D. Robb (currently reading)
9. The first chapter of Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married by Marian Keyes (it's great, but I got sidetracked by Marley & Me after being sucked in by a sample)
10. Tons of samples and several issues of the online newsletters I subscribe to

As you can see from my sig, I have a lot left to catch up on, not to mention all of the free classics and indy author stories not mentioned in my sig.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

1.  One for the Money...Janet Evanovich
2.  Two for the Dough...Janet Evanovich
3.  Grave Peril...Jim Butcher
4.  Talking to the Dead...Shiloh Walker
5.  Maiden Flight...Bianca D'Arc
6.  The Reincarnationist...M J Rose
7.  Ghost Walk...Heather Graham
8.  Killing Kelly...Heather Graham
9.  The Vision...Heather Graham

3 free books, the Heather Graham and Janet Evanovich were book bundles.

Wow, I didn't realize how many books I read this month.  Pre-Kindle, I was only reading 1 a week.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am amazed how much I read, too!

1. Ransom by Lee Rowan
2. Winds of Change by Lee Rowan
3. Trilogy 109: Sail Away by Lee Rowan
4. The Back Passage by James Lear
5. The Secret Tunnel by James Lear
6. Frost Fair by Erastes
7. Publish Your Book on the Amazon Kindle by Michael Hicks (skimmed)
8. Farewell to the Master by Harry Bates (short story)
9. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button by F. Scott Fitzgerald (short story)
10. Island Song by Alan Chin
11. The Reincarnationist by M. J. Rose (started; probably won't finish)
12. Waiter Rant by The Waiter (started, will finish eventually)
13. A Redbird Christmas by Fannie Flagg (started, plan to finish this month)
14. Blitz by Charlie Cochrane (short story)
15. In the Land of the Lotus Eaters by E.L. van Hine (not on Kindle; a livejournal story that I read as chapters are posted)
16. The New York Times every day or every other day (I missed a few issues)

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleboards
The Crystal Singer
Kindleboards
Killishandra
Kindleboards


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

_Confessions of an English Opium Eater_, Daniel de Quincey
_Uncle Tom's Cabin_, Harriet Beecher Stowe
_The Patron Saint of Liars_, Ann Patchett
_The Acid House_, Irvine Welsh
_American Eve_, Paula Uruburu
_I am Charlotte Simmons_, Tom Wolfe
_The North China Lover_, Marguerite Duras
_Shakespeare_, Bill Bryson


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I may not read as much as some of you, but I am reading much more than I was. When I lived in NYC, I did a lot of 
reading on the subways and also did not have a laptop to distract me, I use to read about a book a week. Before my Kindle,
I would be lucky to finish a book evey 2 or 3 weeks. Maybe a little more lately cause I started keeping track of what I read through my 
facebook page which gave me some extra incentive to finish more quickly.

Since getting my K at the end of October, I have read 4 books, (2 quite long)

The Story of Edgar Sawtelle
Moral Disorder
Lady Audley's Secret
and I finished this little gem last night by Laura Lippman
What the Dead Know 
(which is now only $4! I paid $7 something last week)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered a sample of the Laura Lippmann book...sounds good, the type of thing I like.

L


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

"Hot Mahogany" - Stuart Woods
"Too Pretty to Die" - Susan McBride
"Plum Island" - Nelson DeMille
"The Bourne Betrayal" - Eric Van Lustbader
"The General's Daughter" - Nelson DeMille
"Storm Runners" - T. Jefferson Parker
"Killing Floor" - Lee Child
...then I got on a J.D Robb kick and read (mostly all last week while on vacation):

"Naked in Death"
"Interlude in Death"
"Glory in Death"
"Immortal in Death"
"Loyalty in Death"
"Rapture in Death"
"Ceremony in Death"
"Vengeance in Death"
"Holiday in Death"

...and I am currently about halfway through "Conspiracy in Death"


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Read this month:

1. The Buried Pyramid by Jane Lindskold
2. Caravan to Vaccares by Alastair MacLean
3. Dreamsnake by Vonda McIntyre
4. Dexter in the Dark by Jeff Lindsay
5. The Victoria Vanishes by Christopher Fowler
6. Burn Out by Marcia Muller
7. Physics of the Impossible by Machio Kaku
8. Rite of Passage by Alexei Panshin
9. Royal Bloodline by Francis Nevins (in progress)
10. Lost City of the Incas by Hiram Bingham (in progress)
11. A Briefer History of Time by Stephen Hawking (in progress)
12. Bad Luck and Trouble by Lee Child

Mike


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

And I thought I was a reader! In November 2008, all I read was

Infection - Scott Sigler
World War Z - Max Brooks

and the January 2009 issue of Asimov's Science Fiction Magazine.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Deep Water - Pamela Freeman
Reaper's Gale - Steven Erickson
Shadows Edge - Brent Weeks
Beyond the Shadows - Brent Weeks

All DTB


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

A Red Bird Christmas by Fannie Flagg
Dreams From My Father by Barack Obama
Snow Flower and The Secret Fan by Lisa See
Too Late to Say Goodbye by Ann Rule

Kindleboards

I am amazed at how many books some of you read!  

Enjoyed them all.

Linda


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am amazed at how many books some of you read!


Being retired has its perks! 

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Breaking Point - Christopher Fahy
Eternal Bliss - Christopher Fahy
Fever 42 - Christopher Fahy
Testimony: A Novel - Anita Shreve
The Insufficiency of Maps: A Novel - Nora Pierce


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

[*]The Lies of Locke Lamora - Scott Lynch
[*]Red Seas Under Red Skies - Scott Lynch
[*]Blasphemy - Douglas Preston
[*]Sand Storm - James Rollins
[*]Map of Bones - James Rollins
[*]Black Order - James Rollins
[*]The Judas Strain - James Rollins
[*].45 Caliber Death Trap - Peter Brandvold
[*]Jack and Jill - James Patterson
[*]Cat and Mouse - James Patterson

[*](started) Nothing to Lose - Lee Child


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Being retired has its perks!
> 
> Mike


Mike you are where I want to be, retired.  I have a few years to go yet. It would be bliss to have more time to read.

Linda


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Geemont -- I'd be very interested to hear what you thought of "In the Woods" and "The White Tiger." Both are on my to-read list.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Katherine by Anya Seton (DTB)
Absolute Power by David Baldacci
Marley & Me
The Stand (still reading it)
The Practice of the Presence of God and the Spiritual Maxims by Brother Lawrence (still reading it)
I also subscribe to two newspapers for both daily & Sunday and numerous magazines. And my daily Bible reading.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I read too much!  This is my November list, I had to go back to Amazon to look at what I bought and what isn't on my Kindle any more.

The World is Curved by David Smick
Just After Sunset by Stephen King
Call Me Ted by Ted Turner, Bill Burke 
The Bodies Left Behind: A Novel by  Jeffery Deaver
Pagan Stone by Nora Roberts
Salvation in Death by  JD Robb
The Squandering of America: How the Failure of Our Politics Undermines Our Prosperity  by Robert Kuttner 
Our Magnificent Bastard Tongue  by JOHN MCWHORTER 
Dead Ringer by Mary Burton 
Deadly Harvest by Heather Graham 
Cold Pursuit by Carla Neggers 
Dangerous Business by Pat Choate 
Charlatan: America's Most Dangerous Huckster, the Man Who Pursued Him, and the Age of Flimflam by Pope Brock 
Suite 606 by  J. D. ROBB 
At the Scene of the Crime: Forensic Mysteries from Today's Best Writers by Dana Stabenow


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindleboards
> The Crystal Singer
> Kindleboards
> Killishandra
> Kindleboards


LOL... Betsy, your list looks a lot like mine! I should be reading more books and less KB!!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

_Lost in A Good Book_ - Jasper Fforde
_Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen
_Bones_ - Jonathan Kellerman
_DragonQuest_ - Donita K Paul
_DragonKnight_ - Donita K Paul
_Bleeding Heart_ - Martha Powers
_Salvation in Death_ - J D Robb
_Suite 606_ - J D Robb
_State of the Union_ - Brad Thor
_Talking with the Dead_ - Shiloh Walker


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... Betsy, your list looks a lot like mine! I should be reading more books and less KB!!


Same here, imagine what I could do if I stayed away from here? I have never read that many DTB in a month and was feeling good about myself until I read some of the posts here. I now have a Kindle Komplex!  LOL

Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Pagan Stone - Nora Roberts
Salvation in Death - J.D. Robb
Suite 606 - J.D. Robb
Snow Flower and the Secret Fan - Lisa See
Born in Fire - Nora Roberts
Tree Shepherd's Daughter - Gillian Summers
Into the Wildewood- Gillian Summers
The Book Thief - Markus Zusak
Born in Fire - Nora Roberts
Louder Than Words - Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Geemont -- I'd be very interested to hear what you thought of "In the Woods" and "The White Tiger." Both are on my to-read list.


Without full reviews I can say both are very good. _In the Woods_ does something interesting at the end that most mystery books would not do. I'd highly recommend the _The White Tiger_ too, but I'll warn you that it a dark comedy with some bleak philosophical undertones; I like those dark elements, but it may not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Same here, imagine what I could do if I stayed away from here? I have never read that many DTB in a month and was feeling good about myself until I read some of the posts here. I now have a *Kindle Komplex*!  LOL
> 
> Linda


Another one for the Kindle vocab!!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Outlander - Diana Gabaldon
Dragonfly in Amber - Diana Gabaldon (currently reading) 
Blood Brothers - Nora Roberts 
The Hollow - Nora Roberts
The Pagan Stone - Nora Roberts 
Talking with the Dead - Shiloh Walker
The Reincarnationist - M.J Rose (started but not finished) 
A Game of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
A Clash of Kings - George R.R. Martin


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, I had to go to my Amazon account too. This is my list for November. 

In the Highlander's Bed - Cathy Maxwell
Thirty Nights with a Highland Husband - Melissa Mayhue (what can I say - I like hunky men in kilts! )
Tumbling Through Time - Gwyn Cready
Time of My Life - Alison Winn Scotch - excellent, thought-provoking book
Dark Desires after Dusk - Kresley Cole
Wildwood Dancing - Julliet Marillier (really like her books, too.)
Taliesin - Stephen Lawhead (currently reading)

So, not as many as I thought, and half of them trashy. Woo-hoooo! LOL


----------



## Kate (Dec 2, 2008)

Anne of the Island - Lucy Maud Montgomery
Anne of Windy Poplars - Lucy Maud Montgomery
Anne's House of Dreams - Lucy Maud Montgomery
Twilight - Stephenie Meyer
New Moon - Stephenie Meyer
Eclipse - Stephenie Meyer
Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer
A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemingway
Mansfield Park - Jane Austen

There need to be more hours in each day and I really need to do some laundry....


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

My November List:

Eldest -Christopher Paolini 










Brisringr-Christopher Paolini 










And lots of pieces of other stories/books.
Asimov's Science Fiction

A Love Episode by Emile Zola (okay, still reading along with another book, can also be found at freekindlebooks.org)

Also lots of time on Amazon Forums

I'm getting Kindle Envy, I need to up my reading time.


----------

